# English teaching in Germany - which city?



## bboprocksteady (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm intending to move with my partner to Germany in February. We haven't decided which city to move to yet but have narrowed it down to Berlin, Frankfurt or Munich. 

Could any other English teachers here give me some advice as to which city would be easiest to find a job in. I have the CELTA and 2 years of experience. 

Also, is it difficult to find a job in February as it's mid way through the year?

Thanks for you help,

David


----------

